# Great news from Nissan Europe



## THEINZANTIGER (Jul 23, 2008)

Nissan Europe just informed 48 GT-R owners that they are changing the warranty which now applies even if you drive on race track and with ESP "OFF".
Also the transmission oil change criteria has been changed by the temprature border being raised from 110 degrees to 120 degrees and 30.000 km.
Many interesting details in a very long letter from Nissan and I hope the Administrator can get copy of letter from GTR-Club.de for release to GTROC members.


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

THEINZANTIGER said:


> Nissan Europe just informed 48 GT-R owners that they are changing the warranty which now applies even if you drive on race track and with ESP "OFF".
> Also the transmission oil change criteria has been changed by the temprature border being raised from 110 degrees to 120 degrees and 30.000 km.
> Many interesting details in a very long letter from Nissan and I hope the Administrator can get copy of letter from GTR-Club.de for release to GTROC members.



This would be great news. Let us believe that being part of the EU will allow us to benefit in the UK. Presumably the pre-track inspection would still be required.

Do you know how widely the letters have gone out geographically.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Well done to whoever has got these changes and letter from Nissan... :clap:

However big questions raised, like why just 48, are they all in the same Country etc and can / will we get anything similar in the UK?


Rich


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

I think that people are scared about the tranny and it takes a lot of customer from Nissan. And as now the situation is not great they need every one of us


----------



## Amos (Nov 14, 2005)

All sounds abit odd...... Why only 48 customers.... Why NOT us all..!


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Come on BRITS..use your power to be more influent !!!

We just created the Official GTR France club and we're in contact with germans .... EDM owners will win this war !


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Sounds great.

Can someone from the GTR Club (Fuggles?) please confirm what the Nissan GB stance is on this. I would be very surprised if they would have a different policy across Europe.

Can someone please post/translate the letter.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

THEINZANTIGER said:


> Nissan Europe just informed 48 GT-R owners that they are changing the warranty which now applies even if you drive on race track and with ESP "OFF".
> Also the transmission oil change criteria has been changed by the temprature border being raised from 110 degrees to 120 degrees and 30.000 km.
> Many interesting details in a very long letter from Nissan and I hope the Administrator can get copy of letter from GTR-Club.de for release to GTROC members.


This all was accieved from German Owners who have not accepted the warranty rules......

We now can drive the GTR´s with VDC off all day long,when it breaks,it breaks.....its not our problem(as long as we dont abuse the car for sure).

We now get better oilchangeintervals + 120 degree temp limits.....
+ a few more things....

There is still things which have not answered or have stayed the same,but in the end,we will fight for our rights:thumbsup:

Alex

@Nissan,yes,i know,im a very bad guy,but im still waiting on your apology to me,for all the bad words your customer service people have said to me.....:chairshot

PS: If someone is interested,i have the letter...(its in german btw)


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Titel should be different:

*"Good news from German GTR Owners...."*


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

As Guy said, I'm sure this situation is not going to only apply to 48 owners. That would be totally unprecedented and result in a mass of lawsuits and bad publicity which Nissan cannot afford.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Smells a bit fishy imo. Why only 48 owners? Why only one market in the EU?

Owners shouldn't have to chase up this sort of thing like it's some club-specific or dealership-specific discount. Something this significant should (would?) merit an official announcement to _all_ dealers, with owners being informed accordingly.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

What is the GTR Club doing about this?

I'm hoping that the Club is on top of this already, as they have good relationships with Nissan UK, so please let us know what is happening, as I would hope that the GTR Club is willing to fight on behalf of the R35 owners.

If nothing happens within a week I suggest we start a group of UK R35 Owners and we can together write to Nissan UK on a formal basis on behalf of the entire group.

However, before we start organising a collective effort, we should allow the Club to update us and inform us of how they plan to work on the owners behalf on this subject.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

The transmission oil change criteria being increased to 120 degrees from 110 is not going to help, it just means that you are going to screw up your oil even more than before.

They should allow you to use a better oil for the tranny and still cover it under the warranty!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

i dont think it's John's or GTROC's responsibility to communicate this for us unless they like to. Hope we can prevent the unpleasant situation of app half a year ago!

Anyway, think a petition is pointless, would be more usefull to draft a letter to NIssan demanding same treatmment all over EU for all buyers which each and every one of us can send to their HPC


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

And we should get all the R32/33/34 owners to sign up too  :chuckle: (jk!)


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Alex

Can you E mail me a scan of the letter if I PM you my e-mail address via PM - I have a very close friend who speaks fluent German who i can get to translate and i will then post the full text in English.

Fuggles - would you like me to e-mail you a copy of this so you can put to Nissan GB for comments?

David


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Guy said:


> What is the GTR Club doing about this?
> 
> I'm hoping that the Club is on top of this already, as they have good relationships with Nissan UK, so please let us know what is happening, as I would hope that the GTR Club is willing to fight on behalf of the R35 owners.
> 
> ...



Guy i think you should take the bull by the horns and run with it. I'll pm you some Nissan EU contacts if you like ? You appear very geared and experienced for this ? with all due respect i don't think anyone else in the club management would push this, don't own 35's, don't want to upset Nissan etc...


----------



## THEINZANTIGER (Jul 23, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> This all was accieved from German Owners who have not accepted the warranty rules......
> 
> We now can drive the GTR´s with VDC off all day long,when it breaks,it breaks.....its not our problem(as long as we dont abuse the car for sure).
> 
> ...


This was not only German owners who signed the letter. they were from Germany, Spain, Swiss, Luxemburg and others. Talked to my NHPC in Spain who confirmed warranty changes etc. also applies to Spain.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Guy i think you should take the bull by the horns and run with it. I'll pm you some Nissan EU contacts if you like ? You appear very geared and experienced for this ? with all due respect i don't think anyone else in the club management would push this, don't own 35's, don't want to upset Nissan etc...


I fear you are right, but I'd like to give the Club (and therefore Fuggles) a chance to decide if he/they wish to deal with this first. I would consider it disrespectful to both if I didn't let them state what their information/position/intentions was first.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Guy said:


> I fear you are right, but I'd like to give the Club (and therefore Fuggles) a chance to decide if he/they wish to deal with this first. I would consider it disrespectful to both if I didn't let them state what their information/position/intentions was first.


:thumbsup: You should go into politics Guy!

D


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

bhp said:


> The transmission oil change criteria being increased to 120 degrees from 110 is not going to help, it just means that you are going to screw up your oil even more than before.
> 
> They should allow you to use a better oil for the tranny and still cover it under the warranty!


This is not realistic unless THEY test and approve Willall ( or others like what they use for race academy )

In france, We have a law that says the car MUST be as advertised or there is a breach in contract. We tried the car at race academy and my final car is different ( different oil for diff and trans, different discs and brakes....it even have different seats )

and this is WAY more important that anything in my sales contract.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

THEINZANTIGER said:


> This was not only German owners who signed the letter. they were from Germany, Spain, Swiss, Luxemburg and others. Talked to my NHPC in Spain who confirmed warranty changes etc. also applies to Spain.


I think we should hang fire for a few days. I'm certain that now this is public knowledge, Nissan Europe know they don't have a leg to stand on and are amending the warranty worldwide (it is supposed to be a worldwide car, remember?).

Or am I being ridiculously naive?

I'll fire an email to Simon Croft and get his input.


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

Fantastic news. The VDC issue has long been causing problems (and even cancellations), but it's only because of the launch control that it was not allowed to be used. Now launch control has been altered, the VDC rules seem to have been too.

And the extra 10c of oil temperature is great news too. Although some owners will have trouble hitting it, it's definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I think we should hang fire for a few days. I'm certain that now this is public knowledge, Nissan Europe know they don't have a leg to stand on and are amending the warranty worldwide (it is supposed to be a worldwide car, remember?).
> 
> Or am I being ridiculously naive?
> 
> I'll fire an email to Simon Croft and get his input.


I'm with you David. 

I'd give Nissan some time to get in touch with HPCs and then us. I'd imagine they are in the process of doing that.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes overall great news, I feel that there is no sense in this being local and that it will have to be rolled out across all of Europe, perhaps ROW? If you can get any insight David that would be great.

I appreciate there may be better oils but for me another 10 degrees is a good gain. At Goodwood I went to 115 twice only for brief periods of time but felt I had no choice but to change the oil. The MasterTech thought it was mad and confirmed that the oil looked like new. This would at least give us the choice.

VDC off also great news, lets just let the dust settle a bit, see what the letter says, use any contacts we have to get further info. Could be we are offered this change, could be we have to ask for it, could be we have to kick up a fuss...


Rich


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Presume Nissan would have considered any such relaxation in the context of the US transmission / VDC move.

Ed


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

VDC off would be a great improvement. I don't want to switch it off as VDC-R gives plenty of fun enough, but it's a stupid warranty term that would save Nissan a lot of negative publicity.

Raising temps to 120c would be a real help, but does not solve the fundamental problem that the car has been released with inadequate cooling for the oils. Also the Japanese GTRs now only require a change at 5,000km not 3,000km, this should be adopted.

Of course all this would go away if only they were able to supply trans oil at a decent price. No-one minds paying £200 for oils every now and again, but £600 oil bills every 2-3 months is not good.

BTW GTR Owners and Nissan Dealers can by law sell non-Nissan fluid and they cannot void the warranty, provided that the fluid is of similar quality. Nissan do not have to approve the fluid, it just requires the maker to certify it is, or for an independent tester to prove it is. I know that Nissan used non-Nissan fluid on the Acadamy cars and that several dealers are trying to find an alternative as they also frustrated at dealing with customers being asked to pay £388+vat for trans fluid!


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I think we should hang fire for a few days. I'm certain that now this is public knowledge, Nissan Europe know they don't have a leg to stand on and are amending the warranty worldwide (it is supposed to be a worldwide car, remember?).
> 
> .



I agree and perhaps some of the HPC's who are members here could also do a little digging. 
There is no suggestion that we will not get the same treatment in the UK and therefore polite requests should be the first course of action imho.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

THEINZANTIGER said:


> This was not only German owners who signed the letter. they were from Germany, Spain, Swiss, Luxemburg and others. Talked to my NHPC in Spain who confirmed warranty changes etc. also applies to Spain.


It was intended by a few german owners.....who signed the letter is standing on another paper,there are people on board from swiss,luxembourg etc,as you said....i had for sure 20 hours of phonecalls with the other guys organising the letter,i have done a lot of work for our problems and had my feelers out for some emailadresses of S.Croft and Mr.Mizuno......

The warranty changes will not be for us germans,they will help all of us.....just maybe takes a few days/weeks till everybody is informed...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> It was intended by a few german owners.....who signed the letter is standing on another paper,there are people on board from swiss,luxembourg etc,as you said....i had for sure 20 hours of phonecalls with the other guys organising the letter,i have done a lot of work for our problems and had my feelers out for some emailadresses of S.Croft and Mr.Mizuno......
> 
> The warranty changes will not be for us germans,they will help all of us.....just maybe takes a few days/weeks till everybody is informed...


Sorry, I forgot to say GREAT WORK for doing this.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Guy said:


> Sorry, I forgot to say GREAT WORK for doing this.


+1


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

+1 from me as well.

I now have a pdf of the letter from Alex so will get this translated as best as possible in the next day or so - its 4 pages so don't hassle me!!

D


----------



## Audinut (Aug 11, 2009)

+2 Excellent result.:thumbsup:

All R35 owners should show their appreciation for Alex's hard work.

Great bunch of guys here.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Guy said:


> Sorry, I forgot to say GREAT WORK for doing this.


No need for that,for most of us there was just 2 solutions,sell the GTR and get something which your allowed to drive or sell them again,which none of us wanted.....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Audinut said:


> +2 Excellent result.:thumbsup:
> 
> All R35 owners should show their appreciation for Alex's hard work.
> 
> Great bunch of guys here.


No........it was not me allone....i just done some work,there have been other guys who have worked far harder then me on that project....


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> No........it was not me allone....i just done some work,there have been other guys who have worked far harder then me on that project....


Even so, you have always been very good with information to the GTR community with your battle against Nissan, and now you are helping other owners enjoy their cars as they should.

Your efforts are very much appreciated.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

David raised a good point on another thread with respect to the famous ring lap that the whole marketing and sales pitch of the GT-R seems to be geared around. Apparently it can be seen that this lap was done in RROFF mode, so to produce a time and marketing campaign based around having the car in a mode that to the customer would void warranty seems to be hypocritical


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Guys.

First things first thanks to anybody who got in action for all of us.


But this need clarification.

Is anything to break and you are in OFF ... you're screwed ! BUT when you put it back in N or R...warranty back.


BUT (n°2) in anyways; when you're "on", on a track or just driving fast in the alps....you're screwed TOO. Because warranty is off between two track inspection. Finally, i am under the impression that they just added a lign to please people but in real world...nothing has changed. 


Am i wrong ?


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

As I was saying in the "Just had my juices changed" thread, Nissan West Europe is in the legal process of writing a letter that, in my understanding, is going to be sent to all European customers, explaining the changes. It looks like Nissan Germany was the quickest to react. But we should all get it as well.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

zeyd said:


> Guys.
> 
> First things first thanks to anybody who got in action for all of us.
> 
> ...


VDC can be all day long in "off".....when it breaks,it breaks,VDC is just for safety reasons there,not because of a manufacturing problem or to avoid gearboxproblems.

As long as your not doing donuts on the next parking space,everything is fine.

Racetracks are still not allowed,but i think Nissan does need to make clear that tourist driving and drivertrainings are for sure allowed,as this was 90% of their promotion........

Racing is not allowed in warranty rules,thats clear,but touristdriving must be allowed.....we will clear that part soon


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Guy said:


> What is the GTR Club doing about this?
> 
> I'm hoping that the Club is on top of this already, as they have good relationships with Nissan UK, so please let us know what is happening, as I would hope that the GTR Club is willing to fight on behalf of the R35 owners.


Apologies that I've not been able to respond in detail to this, having spent the weekend at Snetterton on the track day (some R35s there as well ) and then Modified Live where Nissan sponsored the Parade Lap. Since then Monday has been taken up with other stuff but I should be back at the GTROC office (home) and will go through the emails I've had in from Nissan plus will put something together as well, based on the phone calls I've had from Nissan.

Bearing in mind all the GTROC Board and other helpers and organisers do this in their spare time it's not always easy to be totally on top of every discussion (no matter how significant or otherwise). That said I will look at this as soon as I can.


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

EvolutionVI said:


> This all was accieved from German Owners who have not accepted the warranty rules......
> 
> We now can drive the GTR´s with VDC off all day long,when it breaks,it breaks.....its not our problem(as long as we dont abuse the car for sure).
> 
> ...



Hi Alex,
dont suppose you know if this applies to new German GTR's too does it, mine is due next month.

thanks


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Racetracks are still not allowed,but i think Nissan does need to make clear that tourist driving and drivertrainings are for sure allowed,as this was 90% of their promotion........


Alex this is all very positive and I add my thanks for your and others' efforts.

Do you know if it is "tourist driving" including "one way private tollroads"?


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Great, I bet all those who sold because of "warranty issues" are :bawling: or uke:now. LMFAO!!.

Thanks to all those who were involved :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

GTRAM said:


> Alex this is all very positive and I add my thanks for your and others' efforts.
> 
> Do you know if it is "tourist driving" including "one way private tollroads"?


The nordschleife for me is a official german street without speedlimit....,ok,most of it anyways...

@mwebster: must count for anyone,anytime,anywhere:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Look forward to seeing you all for our R35 event in Wales then:clap:


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Great news overall, just goes to prove how important this Forum is becoming. Great transfer of information for a new owner like me. 14 days to go............and some of the concerns I have are diminishing. To think at one point I was going to cancel :chairshot


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Good news, hope its true as i need to do atleats a couple of burn outs.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

clint thrust said:


> Great, I bet all those who sold because of "warranty issues" are :bawling: or uke:now. LMFAO!!.


Bit unfair, most people felt they had no choice, and were put in a tricky position by Nissan


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

I placed a deposit on the GTR back in March 2008,for me Nothing was going to put me off having this Great car, understand those that did cancel though, but this News is good News in deed just wait and hope for more News to come our way .....Well done to all our European friends who im sure have put loads of time and effort into this :bowdown1:


CJ


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

EvolutionVI, thanks a lot (you and your team! mates that turn this possible) for the excellent effort. The result was awesome! for most of us and a steep forward to defend the customers in future situations.

Coincidence or not, a couple of days ago my dealer! updated me with all these changes, although was a simple phone call, nothing in paper. . . i guess is better have some proof in paper in the near future. 

Thanks one more


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Guys

See the thread in the Technical section - it appears that these changes are being introduced immediately across Europe.

Well done everyone and Nissan

D


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

well done evo

you stuck to your guns and thanks to you we are all getting the terms we expected


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

Good news for us all!!!

Nissan Europe to Update Warranty and Maintenance Conditions for Euro GT-R Owners | Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com

If that does not work just go to the main site 15th October!!
www.gtrblog.com


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

richdevil said:


> Good news for us all!!!
> 
> Nissan Europe to Update Warranty and Maintenance Conditions for Euro GT-R Owners | Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com


This is 100% official - I read this on the official NUK letterhead at JFE today when collecting my car.

Updates to the warranty/servicing manuals are to be issued shortly.

D


----------



## gtrterry (Mar 9, 2009)

EvolutionVI, looks like all the hard work you and your guys put in is paying off
:bowdown1::bowdown1: this is gr8 news:smokin:


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

This is great news, Im just about to have optimisation and was getting pretty worried about a few of these issues when i can drive the car properly
wel done guys:bowdown1:


----------

